# List of Must have tools



## SirPlumb (Feb 17, 2013)

There are many great tools out there that make our jobs as plumbers easier, but there are ones which are considered must haves. A Angle Grinder with a Diamond cutting wheel has been a unbelieveably versatile tool. I have used it in cutting cast iron piping in tight spaces and cutting clay tile pipe on sewer repairs so I didn't risk crushing the piping section with a snapper. I also just used it to remove a drop in fiberglass tub in a finished bathroom that was set with a dozen or so cans of Great Stuff! Just wondering what's are your short list of tools? Besides the obvious!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The ability to think outside the box.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ridgid sink tool.


----------



## SirPlumb (Feb 17, 2013)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The ability to think outside the box.


That is a skill rather than a tool, which unfortunately many do not possess.:laughing:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

SirPlumb said:


> That is a skill rather than a tool, which unfortunately many do not possess.:laughing:


A dremel is a great tool for many things from cutting off rusted faucet nuts to basket strainers to toilet bolts.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> A dremel is a great tool for many things from cutting off rusted faucet nuts to basket strainers to toilet bolts.


I just got a plunge tool to cut through tile and sheet rock. It's amazing.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

My respirator/mask great when using the grinder on the cast iron. No more black boogers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/whats-your-tool-bag-17343/


----------



## SirPlumb (Feb 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/whats-your-tool-bag-17343/


I get the message! I was just to lazy to scroll down to the tool section.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

a roto zip with a tile cutting bit is awful handy


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

You'll find my answer here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/tools-toolbox-23556/#post369234:yes:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

A basin cock wrench.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A chainsaw, I have never had a problem collecting when I fire one up while writing the bill.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> A chainsaw, I have never had a problem collecting when I fire one up while writing the bill.


That's what my handgun is for. I never have to fire that up to get my point across.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They aren't thinking of banning chainsaws. Besides I don't want them to think I'm a *******.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> I just got a plunge tool to cut through tile and sheet rock. It's amazing.


Really, do tell, they cut tile quickly? Will they cut tile and plaster as fast as an angle grinder and how deep will they plunge? What brand are you using?

I do alot of shower valves where the plaster is 1.5 -2" thick with tile on that. So being able to plunge all the way through would be awesome!


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

My gas siphon. Beats the hell out of using a sponge like the other plumbers I work with when getting the water out of a toilet bowl that has been clogged for a few days and the customer keeps pooping in it anyways! Gets all the water out and keeps my lunch down in my belly where it belongs!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> They aren't thinking of banning chainsaws. Besides I don't want them to think I'm a *******.


They aren't thinking of banning handguns either, just high cap mags.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

A wet vac, I am never without it.I use it to suck water out of toilets, sinks, mudholes, clean work area, clean debris, clean the van, put the nozzle over clay pipe when using angle grinder to suck dust right in, to suck up black widows from tight workspaces and relocate them to a safer area, to suck gas out of cars from workmates that owe me a 100 dollar tab after spotting them a bunch of lunches when they're broke, bees, farts, tools and tiny stuff that fell behind the drywall so u don't have to rip open near the baseboard, man the list goes on.I love my ridgid dryvac


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> A wet vac, I am never without it.I use it to suck water out of toilets, sinks, mudholes, clean work area, clean debris, clean the van, put the nozzle over clay pipe when using angle grinder to suck dust right in, to suck up black widows from tight workspaces and relocate them to a safer area, to suck gas out of cars from workmates that owe me a 100 dollar tab after spotting them a bunch of lunches when they're broke, bees, farts, tools and tiny stuff that fell behind the drywall so u don't have to rip open near the baseboard, man the list goes on.I love my ridgid dryvac


LOL sucking gas with a shop vac could cause an explosion so dont try it


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

deerslayer said:


> Really, do tell, they cut tile quickly? Will they cut tile and plaster as fast as an angle grinder and how deep will they plunge? What brand are you using?
> 
> I do alot of shower valves where the plaster is 1.5 -2" thick with tile on that. So being able to plunge all the way through would be awesome!


It works well through the grout lines of the tile and when it's on 1/2-3/4 Hardi-backer. I doubt it would work well on plaster.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Love my calculator. I do a lot of weld fitting as well as plumbing and figuring the miter cuts is a breeze. It just does it all for me. love it.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Bigcim said:


> LOL sucking gas with a shop vac could cause an explosion so dont try it


I never realized that until u mentioned it lol.:furious: u might just have saved my life


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I think in recent years its been a smart phone with a camera. It's easy to take pictures of rating plates for when you're heading for parts, and you can look up the manufacturers website for troubleshooting info if you're dealing with some high-tech new-to-you piece of equipment that's being difficult. I've had no-heat calls on gas rooftop units where its so cold your pen won't flow ink, gotta appreciate a camera then! It's also nice to take before and after photos of your work, which can both be used on your website and if there's issues with collecting. Our commercial property manager clients like that I can send them photo evidence and get approval for work without them needing to come out.


----------

